#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Errors laatste tijd...

## Funmaker

Ben afgelopen dagen paar keer tegen gekomen dat ik niet op het forum geraakte en kreeg net bij het openen deze errorpagine:





> *FastCGI Error*
> 
>   The FastCGI Handler was unable to process the request.    Error Details:
> 
> [LIST][*]The FastCGI process exited unexpectedly[*]Error Number: -2147467259 (0x80004005).[*]Error Description: Unspecified error[/LIST]
> *HTTP Error 500 - Server Error.
> Internet Information Services (IIS)*



Hopelijk zijn jullie er iets mee. 
Groentjes
Funmaker

----------


## laserguy

Dit heb ik totaal nog niet tegengekomen. De laatste tijd gaat het juist goed (hout vasthouden).

----------


## remco_k

> Dit heb ik totaal nog niet tegengekomen. De laatste tijd gaat het juist goed (hout vasthouden).



 Hier werkt het allemaal ook prima...

----------


## daveyb

Hallo,
Vanmorgen kon ik er inderdaad ook niet op.. Nu lukt het pas weer om er op te komen!

----------


## moderator

> Hallo,
> Vanmorgen kon ik er inderdaad ook niet op.. Nu lukt het pas weer om er op te komen!



Het helpt iets meer wanneer je aangeeft welke melding je dan krijgt... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## daveyb

Hallo,
Heb nu wel een duidelijke, het gestolen forum werkt niet meer....
Gr Davey

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Hallo,
> Heb nu wel een duidelijke, het gestolen forum werkt niet meer....
> Gr Davey



 Misschien is het GESTOLEN :EEK!:

----------


## daveyb

> Misschien is het GESTOLEN



Dan moeten we maar eens snel gaan zoeken...
Volgens mij is het die rooie!  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

Mijn auto-login werkte niet meer. Word normaliter gelijk ingelogd, maar moest nu handmatig mijn naam en login invullen. Log alweer een halfjaar geheel gedachtenloos automatisch in en moest dus even over mijn login nadenken!


Geen foutmelding gezien, dus hoop dat iemand hier iets mee kan.

@lex

----------


## Whitefarmer

toevallig met een opschoonbeurt op je PC de cookies verwijdert?

----------


## Funmaker

nee want ik had dat ook  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

> toevallig met een opschoonbeurt op je PC de cookies verwijderd?



Gebeurde nu net weer... En nee, heb mijn cookies niet opgegeten... Zit aan een lekker stukje kerststol;-)

@lex
------
Iedereen een fijne kerst!
------

----------


## rick1993

Ik krijg deze foutmelding als ik op sommige profielpagina's klik:

*Warning*: mktime() expects parameter 4 to be long, string given in *[path]\includes\class_userprofile.php* on line *260*

Soms wordt alleen dit weergegegeven en soms ook het gebruikersprofiel in een standaard opmaak (witte achtergrond, lettertype times new roman, hyperlinks blauw/paars).

Ik heb dit vandaag al een paar keer gehad, maar niet bij alle gebruikersprofiellen.

Onderander bij shure-fan (oid) en bij R. den Ridder (oid) had ik deze foutmelding

----------


## mvdmeulen

ik krijg vanaf vandaag 10:30 met enige regelmaat de volgende foutmelding:
Systeembericht
Je bent geblokkeerd voor deelname aan dit forum om de volgende reden:
No reason was specified.
Datum waarop de blokkering wordt opgeheven: Nooit

er is verder niets aan de hand als ik dan terug ga naar de home pagina van dit forum kan ik weer verder lezen
de fout deed zicht het laatst voor in het Rigging forum toen ik het onderwerp wysiwyg crack aanklikte
gr
mark

----------


## moderator

> ik krijg vanaf vandaag 10:30 met enige regelmaat de volgende foutmelding:
> Systeembericht
> Je bent geblokkeerd voor deelname aan dit forum om de volgende reden:
> No reason was specified.
> Datum waarop de blokkering wordt opgeheven: Nooit
> 
> er is verder niets aan de hand als ik dan terug ga naar de home pagina van dit forum kan ik weer verder lezen
> de fout deed zicht het laatst voor in het Rigging forum toen ik het onderwerp wysiwyg crack aanklikte
> gr
> mark



 Lijkt me niet zo raar, dat onderwerp is niet meer toegankelijk/leesbaar, zoals je ziet is dat verplaatst naar de prullenbak/vervallen/verwijderde onderwerpen.

----------


## mvdmeulen

dat verklaart inderdaad een hoop echter had ik diezelfde melding bij meerdere topics
ik ga nog even kijken of ik die kan achterhalen

----------


## moderator

Kijk dan ook even of deze onderwerpen niet toevallig verwijderd zijn. :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

> Soms wordt alleen dit weergegegeven en soms ook het gebruikersprofiel in een standaard opmaak (witte achtergrond, lettertype times new roman, hyperlinks blauw/paars).
> 
> Ik heb dit vandaag al een paar keer gehad, maar niet bij alle gebruikersprofiellen.



Ik had net hetzelfde, voor de rest geen foutmeldingen. (Firefox)

groetjes

----------


## hardstyle

Ik had net een error, een aantal keren, hoop gedoe, maar dat was in google chrome, nu zit ik op internet Explorer, de standaard web browser, en het gaat goed, de error in Chrome is: (en ja, de link doet het gewoon, normaal topic, niet verwijderd etc.)

*[FONT=Helvetica]Deze webpagina is niet beschikbaar.[/FONT]*
[FONT=Helvetica]De webpagina op *J en H Licht en Geluid® Forum* is mogelijk tijdelijk uitgeschakeld of permanent verplaatst naar een nieuw webadres.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Helvetica]Hier zijn enkele suggesties:[/FONT]*
[FONT=Symbol]· [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica]Laad deze webpagina later opnieuw.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica]Meer informatie over deze fout[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica]Hieronder vindt u het oorspronkelijke bericht[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica]Fout 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): Er heeft een time-out voor de bewerking plaatsgevonden.[/FONT]

----------


## 4AC

Ik wil niet de eeuwige zeikerd uithangen, maar ik kreeg vandaag J&H in een wel héél bijzondere lay-out/opmaak:

Picasa Webalbums - Teun
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## goldsound

Klopt 4AC, dit kreeg ik ook.
Zelfs met een andere webbrowser geprobeerd, om het te checken

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Hier ook deze rare opmaak!
Echter ook alleen bij de 2 topics: "wie herkent deze print"

----------


## DMiXed

same story, idd alleen bij "wie herkent deze print" :Confused:

----------


## Mark Vriens

deze kreeg ik ook ja!

----------

